# Error 1935 while installing office 2010 pro plus 64 bit



## stewie711 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am running windows 7 home premium 64 bit. While installing office 2010 pro plus, it gets about 3/4 of the way done, and then i randomly get an error:

"Error 1935. An error occurred during the installation of assembly component
{89EDD3A9-944B-3257-8484-D6EB6A00DDF5}. HRESULT:0x80070422."

Microsoft mentioned something about repairing or reinstalling microsoft .NET. I did both and still no luck. (microsoft .NET framework 4 by the way) any suggestions? :sigh:


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

restore your computer back to some other date and try.

Or 

do OS repair and then try to install Office.

it is .netframe work is corrupt


----------

